
Apollo Lands - jrbedard
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/03/18/adobe-apollo-launches-so-go-build-something/
======
staunch
From the FAQ: _"Apollo 1.0 will not be available on Linux. We plan to release
Linux support shortly after the 1.0. release. While we had originally planned
to support Linux in the 1.0 timeframe, we have had to wait on the core Flash
Player's support for Linux to be finalized."_

Well maybe if they had more than a _single_ Linux Flash developer it would
have been finished quicker. Watch them use this same excuse to push it back
even further.

------
sakri
A thorough set of free videos by the product manager which introduce the
platform, how to install and get started:

<http://movielibrary.lynda.com/html/modPage.asp?id=378>

------
brett
adobe's site: <http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/apollo/>

------
eli
Apollo seems neat.

Now, once they tie in Flash Lite and create a mobile client...

